# How to heat set for DTG print shirt?



## ehawk (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello Everyone:

I'm looking to buy a t-jet printer, I have a question : what is the best way to heat set the t-shirt after it's printed? any recommendation on what sort of heat setting machine I should look into?

thanks in advance!

Ehawk


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

Heat press is the way to go for the amount of space it takes up, cost, and cost of use in my opinion.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes Heatpress in my eyes is the only way to go. I would suggest that if you can get a 16x20 inch, I don't think I could use anything smaller.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree. Get a 16 x 20. Anything else is just not large enough.


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

16 x 20 for sure.

you might look into the auto release feature that is very popular and offers some nice benefits. There are at least 3 different brands to choose from out there. We think they are worth the additional investment.

Tom


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

tomtv said:


> 16 x 20 for sure.
> 
> you might look into the auto release feature that is very popular and offers some nice benefits. There are at least 3 different brands to choose from out there. We think they are worth the additional investment.
> 
> Tom


don't you also need an air compressor for those?


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

No, theres some by Stahls that use a magnets...a Hix one that uses a timer and a switch kinda deal...and as you mentioned the pnuematic presses


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with the auto open 16x20. It's nice to be able to walk away and the press will open on it's own. I have 2 that do not open and one that does and wish they all were auto open. Imprintables is where we purchased a Phoenix from.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

We also have a Phoenix from Imprintables. Works great.

Eric


----------

